# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Kırgızistan'dan ABD'ye üs uyarısı

## ozzylive

Kırgızistan Cumhurbaşkanı Almazbek Atambayev, Bişkek’te bulunan ABD heyetine, 2001’den bu yana faaliyet gösteren askeri hava üssünün Bişkek’teki Manas Uluslararası Havaalanında yer almaması gerektiği konusunda bir kez daha uyarıda bulundu. Atambayev, ABD’nin Güney ve Orta Asya’dan Sorumlu Dışişleri Bakanı Müsteşar Yardımcısı Susan Elliott’un başkanlığındaki heyeti kabulünde, Manas sivil havaalanında 2014 yazı sonrası yabancı askeri bir birliğin olmaması gerektiğini belirtti. Atambayev’in görüşmede, Kırgızistan’ın gelecekte ABD ile işbirliği konularının ülkenin ulusal çıkarları temelinde inşa edileceğine, demokratik kalkınmanın ise iki ülke arasındaki ikili ilişkileri güçlendiren faktörlerden birini teşkil edeceğine işaret ettiği vurgulandı. Elliott da güvenliğin sağlanmasına katkısından dolayı kendisine teşekkür etti.

----------

